
The Simpsons Fires Longtime Composer and ‘Secret Weapon’ Alf Clausen - daschaefer
http://www.vulture.com/2017/08/simpsons-fires-composer-alf-clausen-after-27-years.html
======
pavel_lishin
> _“We have 90 seconds more of commercials in the show today than we did 20
> years ago,” Simpsons music editor Chris Ledesma previously told me. “Think
> about it: a two-minute song, which by song standards is very short, but a
> two-minute song in The Simpsons today would represent nearly 10 percent of
> the entire air time. You’re not going to get a two-minute song like you did
> back then.”_

Then you better make that two minute song a damned good one, no?

~~~
kartD
I believe this is appropriate.

The Fall of The Simpsons: How it Happened
[[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqFNbCcyFkk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqFNbCcyFkk)]

~~~
taternuts
That's actually a pretty great video. I'll admit I don't hate the new simpsons
but there is something different about them that I couldn't put into words,
this video does a good job doing that.

------
raverbashing
Yeah the Simpsons seems to have jumped the shark a long time ago.

This will free Alf for more interesting assignments or maybe for a well
deserved retirement

~~~
foxyv
Possibly eating cats... >_>

------
breadmaster
Probably has a lot to do with the fact that you have 30 years of music queues
you can draw from now. Instead of having a 35 piece orchestra score each
episode, they can just re-use.

------
Stanleyc23
...because the music is the problem with Simpsons these days? smh

